# Tree Frog



## Feival (12 July 2016)

My 8 year old niece wants a tree frog for her 9th birthday in sept. I've read that they need a tall tank and the white's tree frog is the best variety for kids but does anyone else have any info?


----------



## OliviaBlogger (19 July 2016)

Personally, I do not like frogs. But i do not know much about tree frogs.


----------



## Embo (29 July 2016)

The White's tree frog is definitely considered one of the easier tree frogs to care for but they still require specialist care. So I would make sure the child does plenty of research and is fully aware of the commitment! These guys can live up to 15-20 YEARS so this is a long term commitment. So whoever is the adult overseeing care must also be prepared to look after this frog for a long time.

It is not recommended to handle them as they have very delicate skin - if your niece wants something she can handle lots then I would consider something else. Frogs are ornamental pets and handling should be kept to a minimum.

Also take into consideration, the animal itself may be relatively cheap, but the set-up costs can be quite high.

Here is a good, detailed care sheet.

http://art-gecko4.tripod.com/whitestreefrogcaresheet.html


----------

